# FREE story Jailbreak, previews hit horror novel



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

FREE Excerpt from_ THE HUNGRY_

THE HUNGRY 2: THE WRATH OF GOD will be released July 6, 2012

http://www.amazon.com/Jailbreak-ebook/dp/B003WJRHKW/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1316178116&sr=1-1

This story_ "Jailbreak" is _ in my Stoker-nominated collection_ "A Host of Shadows," _ and appeared in the anthology _"Dead Set." _

It is also the first two chapters of a whacky new novel starring Sheriff Penny Miller. That book _THE HUNGRY (A Novel of the Inevitable Zombie Apocalypse)_ is out on Kindle, Nook and via iBookStore, with an introduction by Joe McKinney, author of _Dead City _ and _Flesh Eaters_. The Afterward is by Steve Hockensmith, _Pride and Prejudice and Zombies_.

The sequel THE HUNGRY 2: THE WRATH OF GOD is also out NOW.

"Once Harry Shannon gets his claws in you he will not let go! Highly recommended." 
-Jonathan Maberry, New York Times Bestselling author of_ Patient Zero _ and_ Dust & Decay_

"Impeccable pacing and eye for the terrifying will leave the reader shaken and unsettled."
--Publisher's Weekly

"Harry Shannon is a writer who is not afraid to walk into the shadows and drag the things living there kicking and screaming into the light."
-Brian Keene, author of _The Rising_


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Congratulations on your story!

(If you've gotten this welcome before, it's just as a matter of housekeeping. We like to put a copy of the "welcome letter" in each book thread. It doesn't mean you've done anything wrong, it just helps us know that you know the rules.)

A brief recap of our rules follows:

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--*Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information.* You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KindleBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KindleBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and more, is included in our  Forum Decorum. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Oh, and one more thing: be sure to check out the index threads at the top of the Book Bazaar. . . .there are details there about how you can be listed so that our readers can find you.

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

This story "Jailbreak" is in my Stoker-nominated collection "A Host of Shadows," and appeared in the anthology "Dead Set."

Amazon has listed it as free. A novel version is on the way this fall, preliminary title "The Hungry."

Enjoy!

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B003WJRHKW/ref=cm_sw_r_fa_dp_bJOYnb11RZD0M


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

This story "Jailbreak" is in my Stoker-nominated collection "A Host of Shadows," and appeared in the anthology "Dead Set."

Amazon has listed it as free. A novel version is on the way this fall, preliminary title "The Hungry."

Enjoy!

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B003WJRHKW/ref=cm_sw_r_fa_dp_bJOYnb11RZD0M


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

FREE This story "Jailbreak" is in my Stoker-nominated collection "A Host of Shadows," and appeared in the anthology "Dead Set."

Amazon has listed it as free. A novel version (also starring Sheriff Penny Miller) is on the way this fall, preliminary title is "The Hungry."

Enjoy!

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B003WJRHKW/ref=cm_sw_r_fa_dp_bJOYnb11RZD0M


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

Sounds great, Harry! I'll check it out.


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

Still free.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B003WJRHKW/ref=cm_sw_r_fa_dp_bJOYnb11RZD0M

The full length novel version is scheduled for August.


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

FREE This story "Jailbreak" is in my Stoker-nominated collection "A Host of Shadows," and appeared in the anthology "Dead Set."

It is also the first chapter of a novel starring Sheriff Penny Miller. That book THE HUNGRY is due in late August on Kindle and in paperback.

Enjoy!

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B003WJRHKW/ref=cm_sw_r_fa_dp_bJOYnb11RZD0M


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

FREE This story "Jailbreak" is in my Stoker-nominated collection "A Host of Shadows," and appeared in the anthology "Dead Set."

It is also the first chapter of a novel starring Sheriff Penny Miller. That book THE HUNGRY is due in late August on Kindle and in paperback.

Enjoy!

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B003WJRHKW/ref=cm_sw_r_fa_dp_bJOYnb11RZD0M


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

FREE This story "Jailbreak" is in my Stoker-nominated collection "A Host of Shadows," and appeared in the anthology "Dead Set."

It is also the first chapter of a novel starring Sheriff Penny Miller. That book THE HUNGRY is due in late August on Kindle and in paperback.

Enjoy!

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B003WJRHKW/ref=cm_sw_r_fa_dp_bJOYnb11RZD0M


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

FREE This story "Jailbreak" is in my Stoker-nominated collection "A Host of Shadows," and appeared in the anthology "Dead Set."

It is also the first chapter of a new novel starring Sheriff Penny Miller. That book THE HUNGRY is due in September on Kindle and in paperback.

Enjoy!

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B003WJRHKW/ref=cm_sw_r_fa_dp_bJOYnb11RZD0M


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

FREE This story "Jailbreak" is in my Stoker-nominated collection "A Host of Shadows," and appeared in the anthology "Dead Set." 

It is also the first chapter of a new novel starring Sheriff Penny Miller. That book THE HUNGRY is due in September on Kindle and in paperback.

Enjoy!


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

FREE This story "Jailbreak" is in my Stoker-nominated collection "A Host of Shadows," and appeared in the anthology "Dead Set."

It is also the first chapter of a new novel starring Sheriff Penny Miller. That book THE HUNGRY is due in September on Kindle and in paperback.

Enjoy!

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B003WJRHKW/ref=cm_sw_r_fa_dp_bJOYnb11RZD0M


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

FREE This story "Jailbreak" is in my Stoker-nominated collection "A Host of Shadows," and appeared in the charity anthology "Dead Set."

It is also the first chapter of a new novel starring Sheriff Penny Miller. That book THE HUNGRY (A Novel of the Inevtiable Zombie Apocalypse) is due in September on Kindle and in paperback.

Enjoy!

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B003WJRHKW/ref=cm_sw_r_fa_dp_bJOYnb11RZD0M


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

FREE This story "Jailbreak" is in my Stoker-nominated collection "A Host of Shadows," and appeared in the anthology "Dead Set."

It is also the first chapter of a new novel starring Sheriff Penny Miller. That book THE HUNGRY is due in September on Kindle and in paperback.

Enjoy!

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B003WJRHKW/ref=cm_sw_r_fa_dp_bJOYnb11RZD0M


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

THE HUNGRY is finished and being polished. Due in October, first two chapters FREE here as "Jailbreak"

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B003WJRHKW/ref=cm_sw_r_fa_dp_bJOYnb11RZD0M


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

FREE Excerpt from_ THE HUNGRY_
This story_ "Jailbreak" is _ in my Stoker-nominated collection_ "A Host of Shadows," _ and appeared in the anthology _"Dead Set." _ 
It is also the first two chapters of a whacky new novel starring Sheriff Penny Miller. That book _THE HUNGRY (A Novel of the Inevitable Zombie Apocalypse)_ is due in October on Kindle, Nook and in paperback, with an introduction by Joe McKinney, author of _Dead City _ and _Flesh Eaters_.

"Once Harry Shannon gets his claws in you he will not let go! Highly recommended." 
-Jonathan Maberry, New York Times Bestselling author of_ Patient Zero _ and_ Dust & Decay_

"Impeccable pacing and eye for the terrifying will leave the reader shaken and unsettled."
--Publisher's Weekly

"Harry Shannon is a writer who is not afraid to walk into the shadows and drag the things living there kicking and screaming into the light."
-Brian Keene, author of _The Rising_


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

FREE Excerpt from THE HUNGRY

This story "Jailbreak" is in my Stoker-nominated collection "A Host of Shadows," and appeared in the anthology "Dead Set." 

It is also the first two chapters of a whacky new novel starring Sheriff Penny Miller. That book THE HUNGRY (A Novel of the Inevitable Zombie Apocalypse) is due in October on Kindle, Nook and in paperback, with an introduction by Joe McKinney, author of Dead City and Flesh Eaters.

"Once Harry Shannon gets his claws in you he will not let go! Highly recommended." 
-Jonathan Maberry, New York Times Bestselling author of Patient Zero and Dust & Decay

"Impeccable pacing and eye for the terrifying will leave the reader shaken and unsettled."
--Publisher’s Weekly

"Harry Shannon is a writer who is not afraid to walk into the shadows and drag the things living there kicking and screaming into the light."
-Brian Keene, author of The Rising


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

FREE Excerpt from THE HUNGRY

This story "Jailbreak" is in my Stoker-nominated collection "A Host of Shadows," and appeared in the anthology "Dead Set." 

It is also the first two chapters of a whacky new novel starring Sheriff Penny Miller. That book THE HUNGRY (A Novel of the Inevitable Zombie Apocalypse) is due in October on Kindle, Nook and in paperback, with an introduction by Joe McKinney, author of Dead City and Flesh Eaters.

"Once Harry Shannon gets his claws in you he will not let go! Highly recommended." 
-Jonathan Maberry, New York Times Bestselling author of Patient Zero and Dust & Decay

"Impeccable pacing and eye for the terrifying will leave the reader shaken and unsettled."
--Publisher’s Weekly

"Harry Shannon is a writer who is not afraid to walk into the shadows and drag the things living there kicking and screaming into the light."
-Brian Keene, author of The Rising


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

FREE Excerpt from THE HUNGRY

This story "Jailbreak" is in my Stoker-nominated collection "A Host of Shadows," and appeared in the anthology "Dead Set." 

It is also the first two chapters of a whacky new novel starring Sheriff Penny Miller. That book THE HUNGRY (A Novel of the Inevitable Zombie Apocalypse) is due in October on Kindle, Nook and in paperback, with an introduction by Joe McKinney, author of Dead City and Flesh Eaters.

"Once Harry Shannon gets his claws in you he will not let go! Highly recommended." 
-Jonathan Maberry, New York Times Bestselling author of Patient Zero and Dust & Decay

"Impeccable pacing and eye for the terrifying will leave the reader shaken and unsettled."
--Publisher’s Weekly

"Harry Shannon is a writer who is not afraid to walk into the shadows and drag the things living there kicking and screaming into the light."
-Brian Keene, author of The Rising


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

FREE Excerpt from THE HUNGRY

This story "Jailbreak" is in my Stoker-nominated collection "A Host of Shadows," and appeared in the anthology "Dead Set." 

It is also the first two chapters of a whacky new novel starring Sheriff Penny Miller. That book THE HUNGRY (A Novel of the Inevitable Zombie Apocalypse) is due in October on Kindle, Nook and in paperback, with an introduction by Joe McKinney, author of Dead City and Flesh Eaters.

"Once Harry Shannon gets his claws in you he will not let go! Highly recommended." 
-Jonathan Maberry, New York Times Bestselling author of Patient Zero and Dust & Decay

"Impeccable pacing and eye for the terrifying will leave the reader shaken and unsettled."
--Publisher’s Weekly

"Harry Shannon is a writer who is not afraid to walk into the shadows and drag the things living there kicking and screaming into the light."
-Brian Keene, author of The Rising


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

FREE Excerpt from THE HUNGRY

http://www.amazon.com/Jailbreak-ebook/dp/B003WJRHKW/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1316178116&sr=1-1

This story "Jailbreak" is in my Stoker-nominated collection "A Host of Shadows," and appeared in the anthology "Dead Set."

It is also the first two chapters of a whacky new novel starring Sheriff Penny Miller. That book THE HUNGRY (A Novel of the Inevitable Zombie Apocalypse) is due in October on Kindle, Nook and in paperback, with an introduction by Joe McKinney, author of Dead City and Flesh Eaters.

"Once Harry Shannon gets his claws in you he will not let go! Highly recommended." 
-Jonathan Maberry, New York Times Bestselling author of Patient Zero and Dust & Decay

"Impeccable pacing and eye for the terrifying will leave the reader shaken and unsettled."
--Publisher's Weekly

"Harry Shannon is a writer who is not afraid to walk into the shadows and drag the things living there kicking and screaming into the light."
-Brian Keene, author of The Rising


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

FREE Excerpt from THE HUNGRY

http://www.amazon.com/Jailbreak-ebook/dp/B003WJRHKW/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1316178116&sr=1-1

This story "Jailbreak" is in my Stoker-nominated collection "A Host of Shadows," and appeared in the anthology "Dead Set."

It is also the first two chapters of a whacky new novel starring Sheriff Penny Miller. That book THE HUNGRY (A Novel of the Inevitable Zombie Apocalypse) is due tomorrow on Kindle, Nook and via iBookStore, with an introduction by Joe McKinney, author of Dead City and Flesh Eaters. The Afterward is by Steve Hockensmith, Pride and Prejudice and Zombies.

"Once Harry Shannon gets his claws in you he will not let go! Highly recommended." 
-Jonathan Maberry, New York Times Bestselling author of Patient Zero and Dust & Decay

"Impeccable pacing and eye for the terrifying will leave the reader shaken and unsettled."
--Publisher's Weekly

"Harry Shannon is a writer who is not afraid to walk into the shadows and drag the things living there kicking and screaming into the light."
-Brian Keene, author of The Rising


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

http://www.amazon.com/Jailbreak-ebook/dp/B003WJRHKW/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1316178116&sr=1-1

This story "Jailbreak" is in my Stoker-nominated collection "A Host of Shadows," and appeared in the anthology "Dead Set."

It is also the first two chapters of a whacky new novel starring Sheriff Penny Miller. That book THE HUNGRY (A Novel of the Inevitable Zombie Apocalypse) is now on Kindle, Nook and via iBookStore, with an introduction by Joe McKinney, author of Dead City and Flesh Eaters. The Afterward is by Steve Hockensmith, Pride and Prejudice and Zombies.

"Once Harry Shannon gets his claws in you he will not let go! Highly recommended." 
-Jonathan Maberry, New York Times Bestselling author of Patient Zero and Dust & Decay

"Impeccable pacing and eye for the terrifying will leave the reader shaken and unsettled."
--Publisher's Weekly

"Harry Shannon is a writer who is not afraid to walk into the shadows and drag the things living there kicking and screaming into the light."
-Brian Keene, author of The Rising


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

FREE Excerpt from THE HUNGRY

http://www.amazon.com/Jailbreak-ebook/dp/B003WJRHKW/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1316178116&sr=1-1

This story "Jailbreak" is in my Stoker-nominated collection "A Host of Shadows," and appeared in the anthology "Dead Set."

It is also the first two chapters of a whacky new novel starring Sheriff Penny Miller. That book THE HUNGRY (A Novel of the Inevitable Zombie Apocalypse) is out on Kindle, Nook and via iBookStore, with an introduction by Joe McKinney, author of Dead City and Flesh Eaters. The Afterward is by Steve Hockensmith, Pride and Prejudice and Zombies.

"Once Harry Shannon gets his claws in you he will not let go! Highly recommended." 
-Jonathan Maberry, New York Times Bestselling author of Patient Zero and Dust & Decay

"Impeccable pacing and eye for the terrifying will leave the reader shaken and unsettled."
--Publisher's Weekly

"Harry Shannon is a writer who is not afraid to walk into the shadows and drag the things living there kicking and screaming into the light."
-Brian Keene, author of The Rising


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

FREE Excerpt from THE HUNGRY

http://www.amazon.com/Jailbreak-ebook/dp/B003WJRHKW/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1316178116&sr=1-1

This story "Jailbreak" is in my Stoker-nominated collection "A Host of Shadows," and appeared in the anthology "Dead Set."

It is also the first two chapters of a whacky new novel starring Sheriff Penny Miller. That book THE HUNGRY (A Novel of the Inevitable Zombie Apocalypse) is out on Kindle, Nook and via iBookStore, with an introduction by Joe McKinney, author of Dead City and Flesh Eaters. The Afterward is by Steve Hockensmith, Pride and Prejudice and Zombies.

"Once Harry Shannon gets his claws in you he will not let go! Highly recommended." 
-Jonathan Maberry, New York Times Bestselling author of Patient Zero and Dust & Decay

"Impeccable pacing and eye for the terrifying will leave the reader shaken and unsettled."
--Publisher's Weekly

"Harry Shannon is a writer who is not afraid to walk into the shadows and drag the things living there kicking and screaming into the light."
-Brian Keene, author of The Rising


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

FREE Excerpt from THE HUNGRY

http://www.amazon.com/Jailbreak-ebook/dp/B003WJRHKW/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1316178116&sr=1-1

This story "Jailbreak" is in my Stoker-nominated collection "A Host of Shadows," and appeared in the anthology "Dead Set."

It is also the first two chapters of a whacky new novel starring Sheriff Penny Miller. That book THE HUNGRY (A Novel of the Inevitable Zombie Apocalypse) is out on Kindle, Nook and via iBookStore, with an introduction by Joe McKinney, author of Dead City and Flesh Eaters. The Afterward is by Steve Hockensmith, Pride and Prejudice and Zombies.

"Once Harry Shannon gets his claws in you he will not let go! Highly recommended." 
-Jonathan Maberry, New York Times Bestselling author of Patient Zero and Dust & Decay

"Impeccable pacing and eye for the terrifying will leave the reader shaken and unsettled."
--Publisher's Weekly

"Harry Shannon is a writer who is not afraid to walk into the shadows and drag the things living there kicking and screaming into the light."
-Brian Keene, author of The Rising


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

FREE Excerpt from THE HUNGRY

http://www.amazon.com/Jailbreak-ebook/dp/B003WJRHKW/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1316178116&sr=1-1

This story "Jailbreak" is in my Stoker-nominated collection "A Host of Shadows," and appeared in the anthology "Dead Set."

It is also the first two chapters of a whacky new novel starring Sheriff Penny Miller. That book THE HUNGRY (A Novel of the Inevitable Zombie Apocalypse) is out on Kindle, Nook and via iBookStore, with an introduction by Joe McKinney, author of Dead City and Flesh Eaters. The Afterward is by Steve Hockensmith, Pride and Prejudice and Zombies.

"Once Harry Shannon gets his claws in you he will not let go! Highly recommended." 
-Jonathan Maberry, New York Times Bestselling author of Patient Zero and Dust & Decay

"Impeccable pacing and eye for the terrifying will leave the reader shaken and unsettled."
--Publisher's Weekly

"Harry Shannon is a writer who is not afraid to walk into the shadows and drag the things living there kicking and screaming into the light."
-Brian Keene, author of The Rising


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

FREE Excerpt from THE HUNGRY

http://www.amazon.com/Jailbreak-ebook/dp/B003WJRHKW/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1316178116&sr=1-1

This story "Jailbreak" is in my Stoker-nominated collection "A Host of Shadows," and appeared in the anthology "Dead Set."

It is also the first two chapters of a whacky new novel starring Sheriff Penny Miller. That book THE HUNGRY (A Novel of the Inevitable Zombie Apocalypse) is out on Kindle, Nook and via iBookStore, with an introduction by Joe McKinney, author of Dead City and Flesh Eaters. The Afterward is by Steve Hockensmith, Pride and Prejudice and Zombies.

"Once Harry Shannon gets his claws in you he will not let go! Highly recommended." 
-Jonathan Maberry, New York Times Bestselling author of Patient Zero and Dust & Decay

"Impeccable pacing and eye for the terrifying will leave the reader shaken and unsettled."
--Publisher's Weekly

"Harry Shannon is a writer who is not afraid to walk into the shadows and drag the things living there kicking and screaming into the light."
-Brian Keene, author of The Rising


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

FREE Excerpt from THE HUNGRY

http://www.amazon.com/Jailbreak-ebook/dp/B003WJRHKW/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1316178116&sr=1-1

This story "Jailbreak" is in my Stoker-nominated collection "A Host of Shadows," and appeared in the anthology "Dead Set."

It is also the first two chapters of a whacky new novel starring Sheriff Penny Miller. That book THE HUNGRY (A Novel of the Inevitable Zombie Apocalypse) is out on Kindle, Nook and via iBookStore, with an introduction by Joe McKinney, author of Dead City and Flesh Eaters. The Afterward is by Steve Hockensmith, Pride and Prejudice and Zombies.

"Once Harry Shannon gets his claws in you he will not let go! Highly recommended." 
-Jonathan Maberry, New York Times Bestselling author of Patient Zero and Dust & Decay

"Impeccable pacing and eye for the terrifying will leave the reader shaken and unsettled."
--Publisher's Weekly

"Harry Shannon is a writer who is not afraid to walk into the shadows and drag the things living there kicking and screaming into the light."
-Brian Keene, author of The Rising


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

FREE Excerpt from THE HUNGRY

http://www.amazon.com/Jailbreak-ebook/dp/B003WJRHKW/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1316178116&sr=1-1

This story "Jailbreak" is in my Stoker-nominated collection "A Host of Shadows," and appeared in the anthology "Dead Set."

It is also the first two chapters of a whacky new novel starring Sheriff Penny Miller. That book THE HUNGRY (A Novel of the Inevitable Zombie Apocalypse) is out on Kindle, Nook and via iBookStore, with an introduction by Joe McKinney, author of Dead City and Flesh Eaters. The Afterward is by Steve Hockensmith, Pride and Prejudice and Zombies.

"Once Harry Shannon gets his claws in you he will not let go! Highly recommended." 
-Jonathan Maberry, New York Times Bestselling author of Patient Zero and Dust & Decay

"Impeccable pacing and eye for the terrifying will leave the reader shaken and unsettled."
--Publisher's Weekly

"Harry Shannon is a writer who is not afraid to walk into the shadows and drag the things living there kicking and screaming into the light."
-Brian Keene, author of The Rising


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

FREE Excerpt from THE HUNGRY

http://www.amazon.com/Jailbreak-ebook/dp/B003WJRHKW/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1316178116&sr=1-1

This story "Jailbreak" is in my Stoker-nominated collection "A Host of Shadows," and appeared in the anthology "Dead Set."

It is also the first two chapters of a whacky new novel starring Sheriff Penny Miller. That book THE HUNGRY (A Novel of the Inevitable Zombie Apocalypse) is out on Kindle, Nook and via iBookStore, with an introduction by Joe McKinney, author of Dead City and Flesh Eaters. The Afterward is by Steve Hockensmith, Pride and Prejudice and Zombies.

"Once Harry Shannon gets his claws in you he will not let go! Highly recommended." 
-Jonathan Maberry, New York Times Bestselling author of Patient Zero and Dust & Decay

"Impeccable pacing and eye for the terrifying will leave the reader shaken and unsettled."
--Publisher's Weekly

"Harry Shannon is a writer who is not afraid to walk into the shadows and drag the things living there kicking and screaming into the light."
-Brian Keene, author of The Rising


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

My Tombstone award-winning best novel CLAN is on Kindle for the first time.

They have been among us for thousands of years. One mysterious gene they carry lies dormant-until they change. Joe Case is an ex-cop searching for the man who humiliated his sister. Kelly McCammon is a Hollywood executive running from the Russian mob. Destiny leads them to tiny Salt Lick, Nevada&#8230;A town under siege.

http://www.amazon.com/CLAN-ebook/dp/B005IDKXDI/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1313955999&sr=1-1

"CLAN is a thriller with a genuine bite. Once Harry Shannon gets his claws in you he will not let go! Highly recommended." 
-Jonathan Maberry, New York Times Bestselling author of Patient Zero and Dust & Decay

"A scary-as-hell journey through nightmare country."
-Douglas Clegg, author of Goat Dance and Purity

"(Shannon's) Impeccable pacing and eye for the terrifying will leave the reader shaken 
and unsettled."
-Publisher's Weekly

"Harry Shannon is a writer who is not afraid to walk into the shadows and drag the things living there kicking and screaming into the light."
-Brian Keene, author of The Rising

http://www.amazon.com/CLAN-ebook/dp/B005IDKXDI/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1313955999&sr=1-1


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

FREE Excerpt from THE HUNGRY

http://www.amazon.com/Jailbreak-ebook/dp/B003WJRHKW/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1316178116&sr=1-1

This story "Jailbreak" is in my Stoker-nominated collection "A Host of Shadows," and appeared in the anthology "Dead Set."

It is also the first two chapters of a whacky new novel starring Sheriff Penny Miller. That book THE HUNGRY (A Novel of the Inevitable Zombie Apocalypse) is out on Kindle, Nook and via iBookStore, with an introduction by Joe McKinney, author of Dead City and Flesh Eaters. The Afterward is by Steve Hockensmith, Pride and Prejudice and Zombies.

"Once Harry Shannon gets his claws in you he will not let go! Highly recommended." 
-Jonathan Maberry, New York Times Bestselling author of Patient Zero and Dust & Decay

"Impeccable pacing and eye for the terrifying will leave the reader shaken and unsettled."
--Publisher's Weekly

"Harry Shannon is a writer who is not afraid to walk into the shadows and drag the things living there kicking and screaming into the light."
-Brian Keene, author of The Rising


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

FREE Excerpt from THE HUNGRY

http://www.amazon.com/Jailbreak-ebook/dp/B003WJRHKW/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1316178116&sr=1-1

This story "Jailbreak" is from my Stoker-nominated collection "A Host of Shadows," and appeared in the anthology "Dead Set."

It is also the first two chapters of a whacky new novel starring Sheriff Penny Miller. That book THE HUNGRY (A Novel of the Inevitable Zombie Apocalypse) is OUT NOW on Kindle, Nook and via iBookStore. THE HUNGRY features an introduction by Joe McKinney, author of Dead City and Flesh Eaters. The Afterward is by Steve Hockensmith, Pride and Prejudice and Zombies.

"Once Harry Shannon gets his claws in you he will not let go! Highly recommended." 
-Jonathan Maberry, New York Times Bestselling author of Patient Zero and Dust & Decay

"Impeccable pacing and eye for the terrifying will leave the reader shaken and unsettled."
--Publisher's Weekly

"Harry Shannon is a writer who is not afraid to walk into the shadows and drag the things living there kicking and screaming into the light."
-Brian Keene, author of The Rising


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

FREE Excerpt from THE HUNGRY

http://www.amazon.com/Jailbreak-ebook/dp/B003WJRHKW/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1316178116&sr=1-1

This story "Jailbreak" is in my Stoker-nominated collection "A Host of Shadows," and appeared in the anthology "Dead Set."

It is also the first two chapters of a whacky new novel starring Sheriff Penny Miller. That book THE HUNGRY (A Novel of the Inevitable Zombie Apocalypse) is out on Kindle, Nook and via iBookStore, with an introduction by Joe McKinney, author of Dead City and Flesh Eaters. The Afterward is by Steve Hockensmith, Pride and Prejudice and Zombies.

"Once Harry Shannon gets his claws in you he will not let go! Highly recommended." 
-Jonathan Maberry, New York Times Bestselling author of Patient Zero and Dust & Decay

"Impeccable pacing and eye for the terrifying will leave the reader shaken and unsettled."
--Publisher's Weekly

"Harry Shannon is a writer who is not afraid to walk into the shadows and drag the things living there kicking and screaming into the light."
-Brian Keene, author of The Rising


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

FREE Excerpt from THE HUNGRY

http://www.amazon.com/Jailbreak-ebook/dp/B003WJRHKW/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1316178116&sr=1-1

This story "Jailbreak" is in my Stoker-nominated collection "A Host of Shadows," and appeared in the anthology "Dead Set."

It is also the first two chapters of a whacky new novel starring Sheriff Penny Miller. That book THE HUNGRY (A Novel of the Inevitable Zombie Apocalypse) is out on Kindle, Nook and via iBookStore, with an introduction by Joe McKinney, author of Dead City and Flesh Eaters. The Afterward is by Steve Hockensmith, Pride and Prejudice and Zombies.

"Once Harry Shannon gets his claws in you he will not let go! Highly recommended." 
-Jonathan Maberry, New York Times Bestselling author of Patient Zero and Dust & Decay

"Impeccable pacing and eye for the terrifying will leave the reader shaken and unsettled."
--Publisher's Weekly

"Harry Shannon is a writer who is not afraid to walk into the shadows and drag the things living there kicking and screaming into the light."
-Brian Keene, author of The Rising


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

FREE Excerpt from THE HUNGRY

http://www.amazon.com/Jailbreak-ebook/dp/B003WJRHKW/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1316178116&sr=1-1

This story "Jailbreak" is in my Stoker-nominated collection "A Host of Shadows," and appeared in the anthology "Dead Set."

It is also the first two chapters of a whacky new novel starring Sheriff Penny Miller. That book THE HUNGRY (A Novel of the Inevitable Zombie Apocalypse) is out on Kindle, Nook and via iBookStore, with an introduction by Joe McKinney, author of Dead City and Flesh Eaters. The Afterward is by Steve Hockensmith, Pride and Prejudice and Zombies.

"Once Harry Shannon gets his claws in you he will not let go! Highly recommended." 
-Jonathan Maberry, New York Times Bestselling author of Patient Zero and Dust & Decay

"Impeccable pacing and eye for the terrifying will leave the reader shaken and unsettled."
--Publisher's Weekly

"Harry Shannon is a writer who is not afraid to walk into the shadows and drag the things living there kicking and screaming into the light."
-Brian Keene, author of The Rising


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

FREE Excerpt from THE HUNGRY

http://www.amazon.com/Jailbreak-ebook/dp/B003WJRHKW/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1316178116&sr=1-1

This story "Jailbreak" is in my Stoker-nominated collection "A Host of Shadows," and appeared in the anthology "Dead Set."

It is also the first two chapters of a whacky new novel starring Sheriff Penny Miller. That book THE HUNGRY (A Novel of the Inevitable Zombie Apocalypse) is out on Kindle, Nook and via iBookStore, with an introduction by Joe McKinney, author of Dead City and Flesh Eaters. The Afterward is by Steve Hockensmith, Pride and Prejudice and Zombies.

"Once Harry Shannon gets his claws in you he will not let go! Highly recommended." 
-Jonathan Maberry, New York Times Bestselling author of Patient Zero and Dust & Decay

"Impeccable pacing and eye for the terrifying will leave the reader shaken and unsettled."
--Publisher's Weekly

"Harry Shannon is a writer who is not afraid to walk into the shadows and drag the things living there kicking and screaming into the light."
-Brian Keene, author of The Rising


----------



## Polly Iyer (Dec 6, 2011)

Harry, I'm reading your book The Pressure of Darkness and I'm enjoying it. Just thought I'd let you know.


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

FREE Excerpt from THE HUNGRY

http://www.amazon.com/Jailbreak-ebook/dp/B003WJRHKW/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1316178116&sr=1-1

This story "Jailbreak" is in my Stoker-nominated collection "A Host of Shadows," and appeared in the anthology "Dead Set."

It is also the first two chapters of a whacky new novel starring Sheriff Penny Miller. That book THE HUNGRY (A Novel of the Inevitable Zombie Apocalypse) is out on Kindle, Nook and via iBookStore, with an introduction by Joe McKinney, author of Dead City and Flesh Eaters. The Afterward is by Steve Hockensmith, Pride and Prejudice and Zombies.

"Once Harry Shannon gets his claws in you he will not let go! Highly recommended." 
-Jonathan Maberry, New York Times Bestselling author of Patient Zero and Dust & Decay

"Impeccable pacing and eye for the terrifying will leave the reader shaken and unsettled."
--Publisher's Weekly

"Harry Shannon is a writer who is not afraid to walk into the shadows and drag the things living there kicking and screaming into the light."
-Brian Keene, author of The Rising


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

FREE Excerpt from THE HUNGRY

http://www.amazon.com/Jailbreak-ebook/dp/B003WJRHKW/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1316178116&sr=1-1

This story "Jailbreak" is in my Stoker-nominated collection "A Host of Shadows," and appeared in the anthology "Dead Set."

It is also the first two chapters of a whacky new novel starring Sheriff Penny Miller. That book THE HUNGRY (A Novel of the Inevitable Zombie Apocalypse) is out on Kindle, Nook and via iBookStore, with an introduction by Joe McKinney, author of Dead City and Flesh Eaters. The Afterward is by Steve Hockensmith, Pride and Prejudice and Zombies.

"Once Harry Shannon gets his claws in you he will not let go! Highly recommended." 
-Jonathan Maberry, New York Times Bestselling author of Patient Zero and Dust & Decay

"Impeccable pacing and eye for the terrifying will leave the reader shaken and unsettled."
--Publisher's Weekly

"Harry Shannon is a writer who is not afraid to walk into the shadows and drag the things living there kicking and screaming into the light."
-Brian Keene, author of The Rising


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

FREE Excerpt from THE HUNGRY

http://www.amazon.com/Jailbreak-ebook/dp/B003WJRHKW/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1316178116&sr=1-1

This story "Jailbreak" is in my Stoker-nominated collection "A Host of Shadows," and appeared in the anthology "Dead Set."

It is also the first two chapters of a whacky new novel starring Sheriff Penny Miller. That book THE HUNGRY (A Novel of the Inevitable Zombie Apocalypse) is out on Kindle, Nook and via iBookStore, with an introduction by Joe McKinney, author of Dead City and Flesh Eaters. The Afterward is by Steve Hockensmith, Pride and Prejudice and Zombies.

"Once Harry Shannon gets his claws in you he will not let go! Highly recommended." 
-Jonathan Maberry, New York Times Bestselling author of Patient Zero and Dust & Decay

"Impeccable pacing and eye for the terrifying will leave the reader shaken and unsettled."
--Publisher's Weekly

"Harry Shannon is a writer who is not afraid to walk into the shadows and drag the things living there kicking and screaming into the light."
-Brian Keene, author of The Rising


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

FREE Excerpt from THE HUNGRY

http://www.amazon.com/Jailbreak-ebook/dp/B003WJRHKW/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1316178116&sr=1-1

This story "Jailbreak" is in my Stoker-nominated collection "A Host of Shadows," and appeared in the anthology "Dead Set."

It is also the first two chapters of a whacky new novel starring Sheriff Penny Miller. That book THE HUNGRY (A Novel of the Inevitable Zombie Apocalypse) is out on Kindle, Nook and via iBookStore, with an introduction by Joe McKinney, author of Dead City and Flesh Eaters. The Afterward is by Steve Hockensmith, Pride and Prejudice and Zombies.

"Once Harry Shannon gets his claws in you he will not let go! Highly recommended." 
-Jonathan Maberry, New York Times Bestselling author of Patient Zero and Dust & Decay

"Impeccable pacing and eye for the terrifying will leave the reader shaken and unsettled."
--Publisher's Weekly

"Harry Shannon is a writer who is not afraid to walk into the shadows and drag the things living there kicking and screaming into the light."
-Brian Keene, author of The Rising


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

FREE Excerpt from THE HUNGRY

http://www.amazon.com/Jailbreak-ebook/dp/B003WJRHKW/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1316178116&sr=1-1

This story "Jailbreak" is in my Stoker-nominated collection "A Host of Shadows," and appeared in the anthology "Dead Set."

It is also the first two chapters of a whacky new novel starring Sheriff Penny Miller. That book THE HUNGRY (A Novel of the Inevitable Zombie Apocalypse) is out on Kindle, Nook and via iBookStore, with an introduction by Joe McKinney, author of Dead City and Flesh Eaters. The Afterward is by Steve Hockensmith, Pride and Prejudice and Zombies.

"Once Harry Shannon gets his claws in you he will not let go! Highly recommended." 
-Jonathan Maberry, New York Times Bestselling author of Patient Zero and Dust & Decay

"Impeccable pacing and eye for the terrifying will leave the reader shaken and unsettled."
--Publisher's Weekly

"Harry Shannon is a writer who is not afraid to walk into the shadows and drag the things living there kicking and screaming into the light."
-Brian Keene, author of The Rising


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

FREE Excerpt from THE HUNGRY

http://www.amazon.com/Jailbreak-ebook/dp/B003WJRHKW/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1316178116&sr=1-1

This story "Jailbreak" is in my Stoker-nominated collection "A Host of Shadows," and appeared in the anthology "Dead Set."

It is also the first two chapters of a whacky new novel starring Sheriff Penny Miller. That book THE HUNGRY (A Novel of the Inevitable Zombie Apocalypse) is out on Kindle, Nook and via iBookStore, with an introduction by Joe McKinney, author of Dead City and Flesh Eaters. The Afterward is by Steve Hockensmith, Pride and Prejudice and Zombies.

"Once Harry Shannon gets his claws in you he will not let go! Highly recommended." 
-Jonathan Maberry, New York Times Bestselling author of Patient Zero and Dust & Decay

"Impeccable pacing and eye for the terrifying will leave the reader shaken and unsettled."
--Publisher's Weekly

"Harry Shannon is a writer who is not afraid to walk into the shadows and drag the things living there kicking and screaming into the light."
-Brian Keene, author of The Rising


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

FREE Excerpt from THE HUNGRY

http://www.amazon.com/Jailbreak-ebook/dp/B003WJRHKW/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1316178116&sr=1-1

This story "Jailbreak" is in my Stoker-nominated collection "A Host of Shadows," and appeared in the anthology "Dead Set."

It is also the first two chapters of a whacky new novel starring Sheriff Penny Miller. That book THE HUNGRY (A Novel of the Inevitable Zombie Apocalypse) is out on Kindle, Nook and via iBookStore, with an introduction by Joe McKinney, author of Dead City and Flesh Eaters. The Afterward is by Steve Hockensmith, Pride and Prejudice and Zombies.

"Once Harry Shannon gets his claws in you he will not let go! Highly recommended." 
-Jonathan Maberry, New York Times Bestselling author of Patient Zero and Dust & Decay

"Impeccable pacing and eye for the terrifying will leave the reader shaken and unsettled."
--Publisher's Weekly

"Harry Shannon is a writer who is not afraid to walk into the shadows and drag the things living there kicking and screaming into the light."
-Brian Keene, author of The Rising


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

FREE Excerpt from THE HUNGRY

http://www.amazon.com/Jailbreak-ebook/dp/B003WJRHKW/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1316178116&sr=1-1

This story "Jailbreak" is in my Stoker-nominated collection "A Host of Shadows," and appeared in the anthology "Dead Set."

It is also the first two chapters of a whacky new novel starring Sheriff Penny Miller. That book THE HUNGRY (A Novel of the Inevitable Zombie Apocalypse) is out on Kindle, Nook and via iBookStore, with an introduction by Joe McKinney, author of Dead City and Flesh Eaters. The Afterward is by Steve Hockensmith, Pride and Prejudice and Zombies.

"Once Harry Shannon gets his claws in you he will not let go! Highly recommended." 
-Jonathan Maberry, New York Times Bestselling author of Patient Zero and Dust & Decay

"Impeccable pacing and eye for the terrifying will leave the reader shaken and unsettled."
--Publisher's Weekly

"Harry Shannon is a writer who is not afraid to walk into the shadows and drag the things living there kicking and screaming into the light."
-Brian Keene, author of The Rising


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

FREE Excerpt from THE HUNGRY

http://www.amazon.com/Jailbreak-ebook/dp/B003WJRHKW/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1316178116&sr=1-1

This story "Jailbreak" is in my Stoker-nominated collection "A Host of Shadows," and appeared in the anthology "Dead Set."

It is also the first two chapters of a whacky new novel starring Sheriff Penny Miller. That book THE HUNGRY (A Novel of the Inevitable Zombie Apocalypse) is out on Kindle, Nook and via iBookStore, with an introduction by Joe McKinney, author of Dead City and Flesh Eaters. The Afterward is by Steve Hockensmith, Pride and Prejudice and Zombies. The sequel THE HUNGRY 2: THE WRATH OF GOD is out July 4th.

"Once Harry Shannon gets his claws in you he will not let go! Highly recommended." 
-Jonathan Maberry, New York Times Bestselling author of Patient Zero and Dust & Decay

"Impeccable pacing and eye for the terrifying will leave the reader shaken and unsettled."
--Publisher's Weekly

"Harry Shannon is a writer who is not afraid to walk into the shadows and drag the things living there kicking and screaming into the light."
-Brian Keene, author of The Rising


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

FREE Excerpt from THE HUNGRY

THE HUNGRY 2: THE WRATH OF GOD released July 6, 2012

http://www.amazon.com/Jailbreak-ebook/dp/B003WJRHKW/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1316178116&sr=1-1

This story "Jailbreak" is in my Stoker-nominated collection "A Host of Shadows," and appeared in the anthology "Dead Set."

It is also the first two chapters of a whacky new novel starring Sheriff Penny Miller. That book THE HUNGRY (A Novel of the Inevitable Zombie Apocalypse) is out on Kindle, Nook and via iBookStore, with an introduction by Joe McKinney, author of Dead City and Flesh Eaters. The Afterward is by Steve Hockensmith, Pride and Prejudice and Zombies. The sequel THE HUNGRY 2: THE WRATH OF GOD is out July 4th.

"Once Harry Shannon gets his claws in you he will not let go! Highly recommended." 
-Jonathan Maberry, New York Times Bestselling author of Patient Zero and Dust & Decay

"Impeccable pacing and eye for the terrifying will leave the reader shaken and unsettled."
--Publisher's Weekly

"Harry Shannon is a writer who is not afraid to walk into the shadows and drag the things living there kicking and screaming into the light."
-Brian Keene, author of The Rising


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

FREE Excerpt from THE HUNGRY

THE HUNGRY 2: THE WRATH OF GOD released July 6, 2012

http://www.amazon.com/Jailbreak-ebook/dp/B003WJRHKW/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1316178116&sr=1-1

This story "Jailbreak" is in my Stoker-nominated collection "A Host of Shadows," and appeared in the anthology "Dead Set."

It is also the first two chapters of a whacky new novel starring Sheriff Penny Miller. That book THE HUNGRY (A Novel of the Inevitable Zombie Apocalypse) is out on Kindle, Nook and via iBookStore, with an introduction by Joe McKinney, author of Dead City and Flesh Eaters. The Afterward is by Steve Hockensmith, Pride and Prejudice and Zombies. The sequel THE HUNGRY 2: THE WRATH OF GOD is out July 4th.

"Once Harry Shannon gets his claws in you he will not let go! Highly recommended." 
-Jonathan Maberry, New York Times Bestselling author of Patient Zero and Dust & Decay

"Impeccable pacing and eye for the terrifying will leave the reader shaken and unsettled."
--Publisher's Weekly

"Harry Shannon is a writer who is not afraid to walk into the shadows and drag the things living there kicking and screaming into the light."
-Brian Keene, author of The Rising


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

FREE Excerpt from THE HUNGRY

THE HUNGRY 2: THE WRATH OF GOD will be released July 6, 2012

http://www.amazon.com/Jailbreak-ebook/dp/B003WJRHKW/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1316178116&sr=1-1

This story "Jailbreak" is in my Stoker-nominated collection "A Host of Shadows," and appeared in the anthology "Dead Set."

It is also the first two chapters of a whacky new novel starring Sheriff Penny Miller. That book THE HUNGRY (A Novel of the Inevitable Zombie Apocalypse) is out on Kindle, Nook and via iBookStore, with an introduction by Joe McKinney, author of Dead City and Flesh Eaters. The Afterward is by Steve Hockensmith, Pride and Prejudice and Zombies. The sequel THE HUNGRY 2: THE WRATH OF GOD is out July 4th.

"Once Harry Shannon gets his claws in you he will not let go! Highly recommended." 
-Jonathan Maberry, New York Times Bestselling author of Patient Zero and Dust & Decay

"Impeccable pacing and eye for the terrifying will leave the reader shaken and unsettled."
--Publisher's Weekly


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

FREE Excerpt from THE HUNGRY

THE HUNGRY 2: THE WRATH OF GOD will be released July 6, 2012

http://www.amazon.com/Jailbreak-ebook/dp/B003WJRHKW/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1316178116&sr=1-1

This story "Jailbreak" is in my Stoker-nominated collection "A Host of Shadows," and appeared in the anthology "Dead Set."

It is also the first two chapters of a whacky new novel starring Sheriff Penny Miller. That book THE HUNGRY (A Novel of the Inevitable Zombie Apocalypse) is out on Kindle, Nook and via iBookStore, with an introduction by Joe McKinney, author of Dead City and Flesh Eaters. The Afterward is by Steve Hockensmith, Pride and Prejudice and Zombies. The sequel THE HUNGRY 2: THE WRATH OF GOD is out July 4th.

"Once Harry Shannon gets his claws in you he will not let go! Highly recommended." 
-Jonathan Maberry, New York Times Bestselling author of Patient Zero and Dust & Decay

"Impeccable pacing and eye for the terrifying will leave the reader shaken and unsettled."
--Publisher's Weekly

"Harry Shannon is a writer who is not afraid to walk into the shadows and drag the things living there kicking and screaming into the light."
-Brian Keene, author of The Rising


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

FREE Excerpt from THE HUNGRY

THE HUNGRY 2: THE WRATH OF GOD will be released July 6, 2012

http://www.amazon.com/Jailbreak-ebook/dp/B003WJRHKW/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1316178116&sr=1-1

This story "Jailbreak" is in my Stoker-nominated collection "A Host of Shadows," and appeared in the anthology "Dead Set."

It is also the first two chapters of a whacky new novel starring Sheriff Penny Miller. That book THE HUNGRY (A Novel of the Inevitable Zombie Apocalypse) is out on Kindle, Nook and via iBookStore, with an introduction by Joe McKinney, author of Dead City and Flesh Eaters. The Afterward is by Steve Hockensmith, Pride and Prejudice and Zombies. The sequel THE HUNGRY 2: THE WRATH OF GOD is out July 4th.

"Once Harry Shannon gets his claws in you he will not let go! Highly recommended." 
-Jonathan Maberry, New York Times Bestselling author of Patient Zero and Dust & Decay

"Impeccable pacing and eye for the terrifying will leave the reader shaken and unsettled."
--Publisher's Weekly

"Harry Shannon is a writer who is not afraid to walk into the shadows and drag the things living there kicking and screaming into the light."
-Brian Keene, author of The Rising


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

FREE Excerpt from THE HUNGRY

THE HUNGRY 2: THE WRATH OF GOD will be released July 6, 2012

http://www.amazon.com/Jailbreak-ebook/dp/B003WJRHKW/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1316178116&sr=1-1

This story "Jailbreak" is in my Stoker-nominated collection "A Host of Shadows," and appeared in the anthology "Dead Set."

It is also the first two chapters of a whacky new novel starring Sheriff Penny Miller. That book THE HUNGRY (A Novel of the Inevitable Zombie Apocalypse) is out on Kindle, Nook and via iBookStore, with an introduction by Joe McKinney, author of Dead City and Flesh Eaters. The Afterward is by Steve Hockensmith, Pride and Prejudice and Zombies. The sequel THE HUNGRY 2: THE WRATH OF GOD is out July 4th.


----------

